# Whats it worth?



## teemyob

Having decided we are probably going to sell and trade in our motorhome, finding a guide for trade-in price is very dificult, unlike cars.

Is there anywhere other than MMM (that never lists our rare model) that we can get a trade value?.

Eura Mobil 716HB
Mercedes 416CDi SprintShift
41,000 Miles
11 Months MOT
Service History
Good Condition
Cab Air Conditioning
Cruise Control

Extras
2x160w Solar Panels
3x110ah Batteries
1kW Inverter
Blaupunkt Fixed Satelite Navigation
Blaupunkt Radio Cassette
Blaupunkt 6 CD in-Dash Changer
Blaupunkt Rear DVD Player with Infra Red headphones
Domestic Washing Machine
Rear Colour Camera
Eberspacher Diesel Add Heater with Timer (Secondry Heating System)
Full GH Awning with sides & Skirt
Tow Bar
Maxveiw Crank-up Sat Dish
Fiamma Electric Fan Vent
Cobra Alarm with remote pager


----------



## hilldweller

How old - obviously over 3 years.


----------



## teemyob

*age*



hilldweller said:


> How old - obviously over 3 years.


Good Point

2002 Model Registred February 2002 7 years old in February next year.

Original cost new was £63,000.00 wwithout most of the Extra Retrofitted items.

Thanks for pointing that out!

Trev.


----------



## b16duv

Hi teemyob,

Try this formula :-

New List Price OTR	
Deduct vat (divide by 1.175)	0
Deduct 10% (divide by 1.1)	0
Year 1 Depreciation (10%)	0
Year 2 Depreciation (10%)	0
Year 3 Depreciation (10%)	0
Year 4 Depreciation (10%)	0
Year 5 Depreciation (10%)	0
Year 6 Depreciation (10%)	0
Year 7 Depreciation (10%)	0
Year 8 Depreciation (10%)	0
Year 9 Depreciation (10%)	0
Year 10 Depreciation (10%)	0

Tried to copy this from excel but it has lost the formulas. This gives me a value on my van of what I have been bid for it at 2.5 years old. It's what my accountant uses to calculate depreciation.

David

edit

Based on your last post, current value is £25,000


----------



## julie798

*euromobile*

Like everything, something is only worth what someone will pay for it, i advertised our euramobile for a lot less than we paid for it last year, and it has had all the extras, but no real interest in it, so its worth more to me to stand in the garage, I suppose


----------



## catzontour

Thanks for that formula David. Based on that we're underselling our Concorde by £5,000 so it will be a bargain for someone! BUT like Julie says something is only worth what someone will pay and we've decided if ours is unsold in the New Year we'll set off in it again - YIPPEE :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## olive

Is this the same'good condition' vehicle that has a door that lets in rain, wind and insects??? as you wrote about earlier today on another thread? If so, probably knock another few hundred off your trade-in value


----------



## catzontour

olive said:


> Is this the same'good condition' vehicle that has a door that lets in rain, wind and insects??? as you wrote about earlier today on another thread? If so, probably knock another few hundred off your trade-in value


Just to point out Olive was not referring to our Concorde.


----------



## olive

Apologies Catzontour!! ..... I'm sure all YOUR orifices are in perfect working order


----------



## catzontour

Sure are :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## teemyob

*Door*



olive said:


> Is this the same'good condition' vehicle that has a door that lets in rain, wind and insects??? as you wrote about earlier today on another thread? If so, probably knock another few hundred off your trade-in value


Aha, New door on order from EM

Trev


----------



## TommyS

Do you think I could give mine away?
See my thread

TommyS


----------



## teemyob

*Give Away*



TommyS said:


> Do you think I could give mine away?
> See my thread
> 
> TommyS


I am lost?


----------



## 111728

Someone said it before. IT IS WORTH ONLY WHAT SOMEONE WISHES TO PAY FOR IT ON THE DAY YOU WISH TO SELL IT!!

It might (and you said it doesn't) have a guide price, any vehicle might have a guide price, BUT IT IS ONLY A GUIDE!

In business, I often say to my business clients, "my wife writes cheques" ...."but usually to shops in the High Street" but she would not be able to write a cheque for plant or machinery, because she would not know it's value!

So what is your vehicle worth? Nothing to me, but more to you! I may appear arrogant, it is not my intention. But you do what we all do, study what vehicles are advertised for, sell it cheaper if you want rid of it, sell it for more if you are in no rush! Chance your arm and you may get lucky, get greedy and people will see it won't sell. Put it on Ebay, it is an auction and see the highest bid. That is a wake up call!


----------



## JeanLuc

It occurs to me that since the motorhoming community is relatively small and pretty well networked if this forum is anything to go by, Teemyob's attempt to sell his Euramobil demonstrates the potential downside of sharing too much information.

As has been pointed out, the MH in question has suffered from a warped door (now fixed) but I seem to remember also, a lengthy saga regarding starter faults and the sprint-shift gear system.

I am sure we are all pretty straight-dealing and open with each other, but I guess this forum is monitored by others too, and as Zebedee pointed out just a couple of days ago, the contents are wide open to a search engine.

I am not trying to rain on anyone's party, just raising a note of caution.

Good luck with the sale Teemyob.


----------



## b16duv

catzontour said:


> Thanks for that formula David. Based on that we're underselling our Concorde by £5,000 so it will be a bargain for someone! BUT like Julie says something is only worth what someone will pay and we've decided if ours is unsold in the New Year we'll set off in it again - YIPPEE :lol: :lol: :lol:


You're most welcome! Don't tell my accountant I posted that here or he will send you a bill!!

David


----------



## teemyob

*Point*



JeanLuc said:


> It occurs to me that since the motorhoming community is relatively small and pretty well networked if this forum is anything to go by, Teemyob's attempt to sell his Euramobil demonstrates the potential downside of sharing too much information.
> 
> As has been pointed out, the MH in question has suffered from a warped door (now fixed) but I seem to remember also, a lengthy saga regarding starter faults and the sprint-shift gear system.
> 
> I am sure we are all pretty straight-dealing and open with each other, but I guess this forum is monitored by others too, and as Zebedee pointed out just a couple of days ago, the contents are wide open to a search engine.
> 
> I am not trying to rain on anyone's party, just raising a note of caution.
> 
> Good luck with the sale Teemyob.


Good point(s), thanks.

However, I only asked as a guide. The Start error is cured and any other major issues would be resolved before the sale. As for the door, cost is around £200 so a drop in the ocean compared to the considered sale value. I would only sell it in tip top condition and has been very well cared for in our ownership. Unlike the previous owner who sold it on to us.

To be fair, we are only looking to sell as we want something with more interior space and LHD. We travel extensively throughout Europe as a family, one that is due to increase in size (we are to become Grandparents in the few days).

FSH, Recent MOT, 12 Brand new tyres etc etc.

Just glad I am not trying to sell a Fiat X250!.

Trev.


----------



## Rislar

saracen said:


> Someone said it before. IT IS WORTH ONLY WHAT SOMEONE WISHES TO PAY FOR IT ON THE DAY YOU WISH TO SELL IT!!


12 Tyres!!!! :lol:


----------



## teemyob

Rislar said:


> saracen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said it before. IT IS WORTH ONLY WHAT SOMEONE WISHES TO PAY FOR IT ON THE DAY YOU WISH TO SELL IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Tyres!!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

6 Summer On MH
6 Winter On Wheels ready to switch

13 Including spare
14 Including Steering!

Trev


----------

